# Huge Victory! Tethering no longer blocked Verizon!



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/31/fcc-to-verizon-you-can-no-longer-block-tethering-apps-please-pay-1-25-million-to-say-sorry/#more-77745

HUGE victory for us people and for those who have been tethering. Nothing to worry about like we said all along!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gotta love the provision for grandfathered plans...but yeah this is a great baby step

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

yay your a day late. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

